# Thinkpad T440-P trackpad upgrade to T450's



## ksiu (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi,

Has anyone done this before?  Many Windows T440P users upgrade the track-pad with one from T450.
The reason is the T440P trackpad is awful.

So, if I put a T450 trackpad into my T440P, will FreeBSD work with it?

I got a clone Chinese T450 trackpad.  I am doing research on how to physically install it.  It requires a complete tear down of the laptop, which is time consuming.  

I read a Linux user couldn't get it working.  

Thanks!


----------

